# Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?



## Blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

*Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Hallo!

Ich träume schon lange von einer Wasserkühlung für mein System, welches folgenden beinhaltet:

-CM 690
-Q9550
-GTX 260 (65nm)
-Asus P5Q-E

Nun informiere mich schon seit Tagen und mache mir Gedanken und Pläne, rausgekommen ist dabei folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Platzgründen soll der Radiator oben auf dem Case montiert werden, darauf sollen schon vorhandene Noiseblocker XL1er kommen.
Nun möchte ich zu Anfang einfach mal eure Meinungen zu diesem Plan hören, ist er realisierbar, gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ich würde die Schläuche des Radiators hinten durch diese Öffnungen legen....


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

soweit ich weiß kann man doch im deckel vom rc690 einen dual slim verbauen

also würde ich oben einen dual und hinten einen single nehmen dann hättest das sys komplett intern


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Der externe Radi kühlt besser weil er mit Frischluft versorgt wird. Man muss ja nicht immer alles intern verbauen.


----------



## Blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der externe Radi kühlt besser weil er mit Frischluft versorgt wird. Man muss ja nicht immer alles intern verbauen.


Genau das war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

war ja nur ein gedanke von mir, kannst es natürlich auch so bauen ist ja deins


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Man kriegt auch einen Tripple Radi intern in der CM690, siehe hier:

http://saved.im/nja4ntfybddy/img_3121.jpg

Genau das werde ich bei meinem Xigmatek Midgard, welches Baugleich mit dem CM ist, auch machen, schaut die Tage in mein Tagebuch, vielleicht kannst du dir ja was abschauen Blaubär.


----------



## Blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Den 360er Radiator intern zu verbauen ist sicher eine Möglichkeit, aber ich möchte ihn lieber oben haben! Zum einen verspreche ich mir dadurch leicht verbesserte Temperaturen, auf der anderen Seite sieht's meiner Meinung nach einfach besser aus!


----------



## Parnshion (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ob intern oder extern ist letzendlich eine Geschmackssache. Aber bei Midi-Tower empfiehlt sich doch eben Radis extern zu verbauen. Man hätte mehr Freihet und optisch überdeckt es nicht anderen Komponenten  Den Skizze nach, müsste es auf jedenfall gehen. Sehe da echt kein Grund warum da nicht passen sollen.... also, kaufen kaufen kaufen und verbauen


----------



## Blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



Parnshion schrieb:


> also, kaufen kaufen kaufen und verbauen


Moment, da das meine erste Wakü ist habe ich noch ein paar Fragen! 

-Ist die Fließrichtung / Anordnung der Komponenten in der Wakü so in Ordnung?
-Was haltet ihr von diesen 5,25 Zoll AGB's, taugen die was?


Und dann bräuchte ich halt eine Zusammenstellung, es sollte eine gute Mischung aus P/L, Leistung und Lautstärke sein, kann einer Empfehlungen aussprechen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> -Ist die Fließrichtung / Anordnung der Komponenten in der Wakü so in Ordnung?
> -Was haltet ihr von diesen 5,25 Zoll AGB's, taugen die was?
> 
> Und dann bräuchte ich halt eine Zusammenstellung, es sollte eine gute Mischung aus P/L, Leistung und Lautstärke sein, kann einer Empfehlungen aussprechen?



1. Soweit OK. Wichtig AGB muss vor der Pumpe sein.
2. Ich habe einen XSPC 5,25" AGB und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
3. Schau mal in die Beispielkonfiguration z.B. Konfig 2.1. Poste deinen Warenkorb (speichern und dann den Link aus dem roten Kasten kopieren) von Aquatuning. Bei weiteren Fragen helfen wir gerne.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

was hasst du dir kohlemäßig den vorgestellt


----------



## Blaubaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Also ehrlich gesagt siehts "Kohletechnisch" gerade nicht allzu gut aus, der Thread war mehr zur ersten Orientierung / Planung gedacht! Bis ich dann wirklich bestelle können schon noch einigen Wochen / Monate vergehen!

Wenn ich jetzt mal von der "CPU & GPU Midrange Konfig" ausgehe, würde ich diese zur Groben orientierung nutzen, allerdings auch einige Sachen ändern, da z.b die Lüfter ja schon vorhanden sind!

-Habe ich einen großen Leistungsverlust wenn ich einen Slim-Radi verbaue? Das fette Teil oben drauf sieht irgendwie komisch aus 
-Lohnt es sich die Pumpe gegen eine Aquastream XT zu tauschen? (Lautstärke)
-Wozu brauche ich einen ATX-Überbrückungsstecker?

P.S: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ist echt Klasse hier!


----------



## Parnshion (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Also, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll (da ich ja beides drin habe), nimm lieber ein runden AGB für Innern. Front-AGB sind nicht grad der Hit 
Anordnung ist perfekt, so sollt es auch sein. Fließrichtung?  Sehe auf dem Bild leider keins  Scherz, weiss schon was du meinst, auch das ist super.


----------



## Blaubaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Also die Fließrichtung sollte Pumpe --> Graka --> CPU --> 360er --> AGB sein, ist das richtig so?

Fällt euch ein guter Platz für einen runden AGB im CM690 ein, so das der Kreislauf noch gut funktioniert? Vllt. links bei den eigenlichen Ausgängen für die Schläuche?


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

ja, nutz eine pumpe mit integriertem agb, zb laing mit pasendem deckel, oder eheim station...

dann kannste nämlich auch pumpe->radi->cpu->gpu machen, is nochmal besser...


----------



## Parnshion (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Da kann ich Exa nur zustimmen, dein Tower ist alles anderes als groß, da ist es in der Tat am besten mit ne Laing + intergreierten AGB-Deckel.


----------



## Blaubaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Könnt ihr mir kurz die Artikelnummern Der Laing und des Deckels  die ihr Empfehlen würdet bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter nennen?

Edit: Jetzt gehts erst mal ab ins Bett, ich schau morgen wieder rein, gute nacht euch allen!


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light AGB 49059

wie wärs mit diesem komplettpaket???


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Wie wärs mit der Lösung?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" ( 1 oder 2 Laing DDC) XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" (1 oder 2 Laing DDC) 52118



exa schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light AGB 49059
> 
> wie wärs mit diesem komplettpaket???




Der AGb ist von sehr bescheidener Qualität. Sehr billiges Plexiglas und Plastik.


----------



## Parnshion (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Oder die Pumpe hier + AGB-Deckel

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1 Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail 49018
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz 52076

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> -Ist die Fließrichtung / Anordnung der Komponenten in der Wakü so in Ordnung?



Passt. Aber je nach Pumpe liegen die Ein- und Ausgänge anders, als bei dir eingezeichnet.



> -Was haltet ihr von diesen 5,25 Zoll AGB's, taugen die was?



Jein. Das Volumen ist klein und das Befüllen vergleichsweise umständlich (Je nach Modell muss man den AGB entweder nach vorne herausziehen -was i.d.R. ein Öffnen beider Gehäustüren erfordert,...- und hat dann auch nur eine winzige Öffnung, oder man muss das komplette Gehäuse auf die Rückseite stellen und die Frontscheibe entfernen). Allerdings lässt sich das auf so kleinem Raum auch nicht besser lösen.



> Und dann bräuchte ich halt eine Zusammenstellung, es sollte eine gute Mischung aus P/L, Leistung und Lautstärke sein, kann einer Empfehlungen aussprechen?



Siehe Beispielkonfigurationen.



Blaubaer schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt siehts "Kohletechnisch" gerade nicht allzu gut aus, der Thread war mehr zur ersten Orientierung / Planung gedacht! Bis ich dann wirklich bestelle können schon noch einigen Wochen / Monate vergehen!



Dann kann es nicht schaden, die Zeit zu nutzen und sich ein paar FAQs, How-Tos,... oder auch ältere Anfragen durchzulesen 



> -Habe ich einen großen Leistungsverlust wenn ich einen Slim-Radi verbaue?



Nö. Bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen sind die z.T. sogar die bessere Wahl. (Zumindest im Vergleich zu "dicken" Exemplaren der gleichen Serie)



> -Lohnt es sich die Pumpe gegen eine Aquastream XT zu tauschen? (Lautstärke)



Aus Lautstärke Sicht sollte sich das kaum lohnen. Direkte Vergleiche sind selten und Messungen inexsistent, aber bei Standard-Drehzahl sollten sich die beiden nicht viel nehmen. Die Aquastream könnte man noch n bissl runterregeln - aber bei guter Entkopplung sollten beide nicht in Gegenwart einer durchschnittlichen 7200er Platte oder den meisten Netzteilen eh nicht rauszuhören sein.



> -Wozu brauche ich einen ATX-Überbrückungsstecker?



Um bei ner 12V Pumpe Strom zum Befüllen zu haben.
Alternativ nimmt man ne Büroklammer.
Oder grillt die CPU 
(oder verwendet einfach ein 230V Modell, wenn man sowieso mit ner Steckerleiste arbeitet und keine Regelfunktionen benötigt)


----------



## Blaubaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, das mit den Laing's und den Deckeln werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## Blaubaer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Eine andere, vielleicht sogar optisch schönere Möglichkeit, wäre einen internen, seperaten AGB zu verbauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Beide Zeichungen sind realisierbar. Je nach dem wie du es haben möchtest bzw es rein passt


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Also ein seperater AGB gefällt mir besser als ein Deckel für die Pumpe, auch kann ich mir vorstellen das dadurch das befüllen des Systems leichter ist. Ob der AGB dann so wie in meiner Skizze, oder an der Außenseite des Gehäuses plaziert wird muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Als Grafikkartenkühler hatte ich bis jetzt immer den Aquagrafx für die 260GTX (65nm) im Auge, alerdings sieht es so aus als könnten dort die Schläuche nur "von oben" angeschlossen werden. Wenn ich den AGB allerdings wie in der Skizze befestige wäre ein Einlass oben und ein Ausgang unten an der Grafikkarte sehr sinnvoll! Welchen alternativen Kühler könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Und welcher 360er slim-Radi wäre für meine Ansprüche gut?

--> Ich möchte gerne bei Aquatunig bestellen, also wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr die Artikel dort suchen könntet.


----------



## On/OFF (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Hast du dir diese mal angeschaut ? Damit sparst du dir paar anschlüsse und Schlauch , hat viel Leistung und bekommst sie locker in einen HD-käfig wenns sein muss. Und zum Befüllen : Wie oft befüllst du den eine Wasserkühlung wenn alles dicht ist? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB 49020

Befüllen ist ganz einfach : Wasser drübber  ,umrühren ,fertig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Such dir die Komponenten selber raus und poste hier den gespeicherten Warenkorb aus dem roten kasten. Verbesserungen werden schon gemacht.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

So, hier der Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4d2db02a492bca2588f14a348a88a2e7


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

- Black Ice Radi brauchen einen hohen Luftdurchsatz d.h. die Lüfter müssen höher drehen. Triple Radi test
- Den ATX überbrückungsstecker brauchst du nicht liegt bei AS XT bei.
- Dir fehlen die Ein- und Auslassadapter für die Pumpe
- Statt dem AC cuplex HD würde ich den Watercool Hk 3.0 LT + Backplate nehmen. CPU Kühler Test
- Lüfter hast du noch? Eventuell ein 4-fach Adapter nehmen
- Welche Kühlflüssigkeit willst du nehmen?
- Wärmeleitpaste hast du noch?
- Optional einen temperatursensor mit Display


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



> - Optional einen temperatursensor mit Display


Die mit fertigem Display sind sehr störanfällig und gehen schnell kaputt, weil die Verbindung zum Display Wackelkontakte bekommt.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

So hier der überarbeitete Warenkorb, allerdings ohne Radiator, denn da brauche ich eure Hilfe! Darauf sollen 3 langsam drehende Noiseblocker kommen, die an eine Lüftersteuerung anschlossen sind. Slim-Radi, falls möglich!

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/adb4b4c323d589b0266664cbc76aba18 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/316885eab67efc2cb8e0b9be9d50f014


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

- Zu einem Watercool Kühler gehört auch eine Watercool Backplate. 
- Die Pumpenadapter gibt es auch in black Nickel. 
- Wie dick darf den Radis + Lüfter sein? Schau bei dem Triple Radi Test mal auf Seite 5 dort steht welcher Radi wie gut bei welcher Drehzahl ist.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> - Zu einem Watercool Kühler gehört auch eine Watercool Backplate.
> - Die Pumpenadapter gibt es auch in black Nickel.
> - Wie dick darf den Radis + Lüfter sein? Schau bei dem Triple Radi Test mal auf Seite 5 dort steht welcher Radi wie gut bei welcher Drehzahl ist.



Ups, in der Eile total übersehen! 

Hier mein neure Warenkorb, der "MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant" scheint der beste für meine Vorhaben zu sein!

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/09982ca0f9abfb58e318e6ad9d17f53c

Edit: Ich seh gerade dass die Abstandshalter nicht passen werden, oder sehe ich falsch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Statt der Fertigmischung würde ich Innovatek Protect Konzentrat nehmen. Da kosten dich 2 Liter knapp 13€.

Der Rest passt.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Statt der Fertigmischung würde ich Innovatek Protect Konzentrat nehmen. Da kosten dich 2 Liter knapp 13€.
> 
> Der Rest passt.



Du meinst die dann fertige Mischung oder? Denn 500ml "Innovatek Protect Konzentrat" kosten 10,99€http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7cc42da0f5a924b3fbeab11e75bdaa28


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Konzentrat 10,99€ + 2€ für dest. Wasser, bekommst dann 2 Liter Gemisch (500ml IP + 1.500ml dest Wasser) raus. Das Fertiggemisch (1.000 ml) kostet dich bei 2 Liter knapp 20€.

Du brauchst Abstandshalter nur wenn du den Radi auf dem Dach montieren willst.  Das sind dann die falschen Abstandshalter. Du brauchst M3 Abstandshalter in schwarz oder in klar. In klar passen die besser zum Radi.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du brauchst Abstandshalter nur wenn du den Radi auf dem Dach montieren willst.  Das sind dann die falschen Abstandshalter. Du brauchst M3 Abstandshalter in schwarz oder in klar. In klar passen die besser zum Radi.



Stimmt, die klaren passen gut dazu, hier der neue Warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/96580607153913ae328fe6b5bbb177f2


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Von meiner Seite aus könntest du bestellen.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Würde ich auch gerne, wenn da nicht noch das Problem mit dem Geld wäre, aber ich werde die nächsten Tage mal sehen was sich machen lässt! 

Eine andere Frage: Ich lese gerade relativ viel über zerschossene Aquastream Pumpen, bei denen das USB-Kabel falsch herum ans Mainboard angeschlossen wurde. Ist das wirklich so problematisch, und wie kann man sicher sagen wie rum das USB-Kabel gehört?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

In der Anleitung der Pumpe und vom Mainbaord steht wie herum der Stecker gehört. Das Bild hilft auch weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ups, das da auch der "Aquabus" dabei ist hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst! 
Verstehe ich das richtig und ich muss diesen nicht benutzen, sondern kann die Pumpe auch ohne "Umweg" über den Aquabus direkt ans Mainboard per USB stecken?
Ich kann ja dadurch per Software aktuelle Leistungsdaten der Pumpe auslesen, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Wenn die Pumpe per USB verbunden ist kannst du mit der Aquasuite alle Daten auslesen und die Pumpe steuern. Der aquabus ist dazu da um mehrere AC Geräte zu verbinden.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

OK, dann ist das soweit klar. Habe gerade die Bedienungsanleitung der Pumpe gefunden, und werde mir diese jetzt mal durchlesen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ich finde denn Kühler von Watercooler besser. Aber sonst ist das und alles Realiesierbar.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich finde denn Kühler von Watercooler besser.



Den würde ich auch gerne nehmen, allerdings ist der Ein- und Ausgang beim "Watercool HK GPU-X2" an der Oberseite, und so könnte das ein wenig komisch aussehen, wie du an der Skizze aus Post Nr.24 entnehmen kannst.

Oder meint ihr ein um 270° gebogener Schlauch sieht gut aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Für den Watercool Kühler wird dann ein 4-fach Terminal nötig.


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Mann, ich sollte mal meine Augen auf machen! Was meint ihr, EK-Kühler oder einen Watercool HK GPU-X2 mit Adapter?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Das ist Geschmackssache. Beim Watercool kühler besteht die Chance (!!!) das du nur eine andere Bodenplatte (kostet ca 40€) beim Kartenwechsel brauchst. beim EK Kühler gibt es das nicht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ich finde die Watercool besser einmal weil der Hersteller bekannter ist, du kannst dir noch eine 285er hollen mit dem selben Kühler und sieht obdrein noch besser aus.


----------



## Blaubaer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ich stelle mir gerade eine andere Frage: Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den RAM-Chips auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte aus? Sollte da nicht eine Backplate zusätzlich gekauft werden?


----------



## Madz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Nein, die müssen nicht gekühlt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Eine Sache bliebe noch anzumerken: Der ausgesuchte Elegance hat zwar in den 1-2 Tests, die es damit gibt, ganz gut abgeschnitten - er ist aber auch mit sehr, sehr großem Abstand der Radiator, bei dem am häufigsten Undichtigkeiten zu beklagen sind.

Bezüglich Grakakühler: Ich würde nach dem Preis gehen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Für die Kühler der rückseite brauchst du eine Platte. Aber ich weiß nicht ob die auch zu der Watercool passt.


----------



## Blaubaer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> er ist aber auch mit sehr, sehr großem Abstand der Radiator, bei dem am häufigsten Undichtigkeiten zu beklagen sind.



Das ist schlecht, denn einen undichten Radi kann ich nicht gebrauchen! Dann wird es vermutlich der XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator.

Das ist zwar kein Slim-Radi wie ich eigentlich wollte, allerdings sehe ich kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, einen für meine Ansprüche passenden Radi bei aquatuning.de zu finden! Oder fällt euch was ein?

Für die Grafikkarte werde ich den EK-FC280 GTX SLI nehmen, ob die Backplate dazukommt werde ich noch entscheiden.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ich würde die aufjeden fall nehmen. Deine Graka wird sich auf Kühler sein und so teuer ist die Platte.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

@Blaubaer du kannst auch die Original Platte der GTX 280 weiter verwenden.


----------



## Blaubaer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Blaubaer du kannst auch die Original Platte der GTX 280 weiter verwenden.



Dann werde ich das machen, hab eine schöne schwarze ohne Aufkleber! 
Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt das ein 250er AGB für dieses Gehäuse überdimensioniert ist, deshalb wird es wohl DIESER 150er werden (THX exa)

EDIT: Hier mal der Warenkorb nach aktuellem Stand: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f28d48343fbd8878cee2ef59a451f7de


----------



## Blaubaer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber ich habe mich mal ans vermessen gemacht und gemerkt dass ich vermutlich 2 Anschlüsse tauschen muss. Zum einen den Auslass der Grafikarte, dort wird ein 90° Anschluss verbaut, zum anderen der Einlass der Pumpe. Damit der Schlauch nicht am Netzteil knickt wird es dort ein 45° werden. Ich hoffe dass es so funktionieren wird!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Warenkorb dazu: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/619dfed9bac67e77cd5ba862a25c8a14

EDIT: Ich habe noch eine Frage wegen des Spülens der Wakü-Komponenten von dem Einbau. Ich hatte mir jetzt vorgestellt das ich die Komponenten mit kurzen Schlauchstücken verbinde, und von einem Eimer in den anderen mehrere Minuten spüle, würde das so ok gehen? 3 Meter Schlauch dürften ja für diesen "Spülvorgang" und die verschlauchung im Gehäuse reichen oder nicht?


----------



## M4tthi4s (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir jetzt vorgestellt das ich die Komponenten mit kurzen Schlauchstücken verbinde,
> und von einem Eimer in den anderen mehrere Minuten spüle, würde das so ok gehen?


 
Ich mach das im Prinzip genauso, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich jeweils nur eine Komponente in den Spülkreislauf einbinde.
Dadurch wird verhindert, dass Ablagerungen aus einer Komponente sich gleich in der nächsten festsetzen.


----------



## Blaubaer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Das ist eine gute Idee, dann wird auch nicht so viel Schlauch benötigt! 
Mit was am besten durchspülen? Leitungswasser, destilliertes Wasser oder schon mit der fertigen Mischung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Warmes Wasser + z.B. Cilit Bang


----------



## Blaubaer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warmes Wasser + z.B. Cilit Bang


Und das macht der Pumpe und den Dichtungen nichts aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> Und das macht der Pumpe und den Dichtungen nichts aus?



Also den Schläuchen und den Dichtungen macht das was aus. Damit solltest du den Radi spülen.  Hätte ich besser formulieren können.


----------



## Blaubaer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ok, dann macht das Sinn!  Und Grakakühler und CPU Kühler einfach in einem kleinen "System" aus 2 Eimern,Leitungswasser, der Pumpe und dem jeweiligen Bauteil reinigen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Ja Kühler nur mit klarem Wasser spülen. Eventuell die Kühler aufschrauben, damit man sicher stellt das sich im Kühler keine Reste befinden. Die Kupferflächen nicht mit dem Fingerchen anfassen.


----------



## Blaubaer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja Kühler nur mit klarem Wasser spülen



Meinst du damit jetzt destilliertes Wasser oder einfach sauberes Leitungswasser?

Sry für das viele Nachhaken und Nachfragen, aber ich möchte einfach sicher sein keine großen Fehler bei meiner ersten Wakü zu machen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Plan im CM 690 realisierbar?*

Normales Leitungswasser reicht.


----------

